
YouTube-DL - vinchuco
https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl/blob/master/README.md
======
egwynn
At least on Safari on OS X, the native browser player lets me download the
source video file. The ClickToPlugin extension gives me this native player on
YouTube videos, so I find this to be a much easier way to save simple videos.

However, this project seems to support way more than just simple downloads.
Things like thumbnails, subtitles, and encoding parameters make this a much
more involved tool for all sorts of advanced use cases. Cool!

~~~
projct
It even lets you pick the best audio from one file and the best video from
another, and pick a different container format than either of those. Neat
stuff

------
executesorder66
Previous mentions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=YouTube-
DL&sort=byDate&dateRan...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=YouTube-
DL&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

